# shear stress



## raelibee

por favor no entiendo que significa "shear stress" alguien podria ayudarme


----------



## lolicek

Esfuerzo cortante

(un poco tarde?)


----------



## SVLowe

En ingles es 'sheer stress', no 'shear'. Shear se utiliza cuando quiere decir esquilar ovejas.  En ingles es 'to shear sheep'


----------



## GiggLiden

SVLowe said:
			
		

> En ingles es 'sheer stress', no 'shear'. Shear se utiliza cuando quiere decir esquilar ovejas. En ingles es 'to shear sheep'




You should have left well enough alone!
"Shear stress" IS the correct term, not sheer.

There are three kinds of strength of materials.
_Tensile strength_ - when you PULL at both ends of a rod
_Compressive _strength - when you PUSH on both ends - and
_*S H E A R*_ strength - such as you encounter when you make a lap weld (i.e. two plates welded on TOP of each other, with some overlap.) When you pull or push on those, you're looking for the resistance they show to _sliding_ over each other.  (Has nothing to DO with nylon stockings.)

<---- *-------------------------*
-------------------*---------------------------- *  ---->

The way that tectonic plates slide (or do NOT slide) over each other is a measure of their *sheAr* resistance. It is sheerly a matter of terminology.


----------



## johnnyneuro

Lo siento SVLowe, raelibee tiene razón, es "shear stress". Significa el estrés que padece un material cuando dos esfuerzos apliquen en sentidos opuestos.

John


----------



## Ilmo

SVLowe said:
			
		

> En ingles es 'sheer stress', no 'shear'. Shear se utiliza cuando quiere decir esquilar ovejas. En ingles es 'to shear sheep'


 
Temo que estés equivocado, SWLove.
Shear stress es un término técnico y estoy seguro de que es correcto. Hay otros términos como por ejemplo "shear force", "shear elasticity", "shear lag", "shear line", "shear pin"... ad infinitum. Mira en cualquier diccionario de términos técnicos, aunque creo que los encuentras incluso en diccionarios generales.

"Shear stress" o "shearing stress" hay que traducir al español probablemente "tensión cortante" - no estoy seguro de eso, pero sí que se trata de una tensión (= stress) y no de un esfuerzo.


----------



## SVLowe

Lo siento mucho, antes de hoy no habia oido de 'shear' en esta manera.  Bueno, ahora lo sabe, gracias!


----------



## aurilla

SVLowe said:
			
		

> En ingles es 'sheer stress', no 'shear'. Shear se utiliza cuando quiere decir esquilar ovejas. En ingles es 'to shear sheep'


 

SV, quizás la confusión viene de "sheer frustration"...


----------



## Dudu678

SVLowe said:
			
		

> Bueno, ahora lo *sé*, gracias!


 
Un pequeño detalle, espero que no te moleste  

Un saludo.


----------



## Tay

En geología shear stress es tensión de cizalla o tensión de deformación

Saludos
Tay


----------



## Queen

Hola solo una pregunta cm qdaria este enunciado::

"the ratio between the applied shear stress and rate of shear of a liquid."


Grax x la ayuda!!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Queen said:


> Hola solo una pregunta cm qdaria este enunciado::
> 
> "the ratio between the applied shear stress and rate of shear of a liquid."
> 
> 
> Grax x la ayuda!!


si te estás refiriendo a la viscosidad dinámica o absoluta:

"(la relación/el cociente) entre la tensión de (corte/deslizamiento) aplicada y (el grado de/la medida del) deslizamiento de un líquido"

En los pares, todo depende del pais y estilo de tu público lector.


----------



## Juliomelecio

Shear strength es ezfuerzo cortante tal como lo describió GiggLiden, el cual es la tendencia de un tope de una barra soldada de deslizarse sobre el otro tope. A este esfuerzo también están sometidos los pernos que sujetan dos vigas. Existen, además de los que él mencionó, el esfuerzo de torsión (torcer una barra) y el esfuerzo de flexión (doblar una barra), la adhesión y la cohesión.
Saludos.


----------



## Queen

aleCcowaN said:


> si te estás refiriendo a la viscosidad dinámica o absoluta:
> 
> "(la relación/el cociente) entre la tensión de (corte/deslizamiento) aplicada y (el grado de/la medida del) deslizamiento de un líquido"
> 
> En los pares, todo depende del pais y estilo de tu público lector.


 


MUCHISIMAS GRAX, TOMARE ESTO PA DEJAR LISTA LA TRADUCCION!!!
GRAX POR SU AYUDA!!!


----------



## SgtPepper

Solo para dejar constancia, porque veo que falta esta opción: en el contexto de aterosclerosis, el término que más se utiliza al traducir "shear stress" es "tensión de cizallamiento"


----------



## juvegirl

En México se traduce como esfuerzo de corte o esfuerzo cortante. Y ya que estoy aquí podrían ayudarme a traducir strike-slip fault, es falla normal, buzante??


----------



## LiaGr

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con la interpretación ya que estoy un poco confundida. Cuál es la diferencia entre Shear Stress y Shear Strain. 

Gracias


----------



## abeltio

shear stress = esfuerzo de corte
shear strain = deformación por corte


----------



## LiaGr

gracias abeltio


----------

